# bay fishing help needed...for kids



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

ok i need some local help.

i am taking some special needs kids Inshore fishing on september 12th for Captains for Kids. I am picking them up in Pensacola beach and i want to bend the rod as much as possible for them. I dont run charters and mainly fish in mobile for inshore. 

what is the best bet for catching a mess of fish that weekend? live shrimp under 3mb? I dont care what we catch just want to keep them busy catching I will be running two groups out of Pensacola Beach one at 8 and one at 11am

you can message me if you dont want to post or 
email [email protected]

thanks 
Brandon


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I would say 3MB with fresh dead shrimp for white trout - 

If the kids are not too much of a hand full - and you have a mate to help the kids with fish ... trolling for spanish/bluefish, lady fish or hard tails in the pass is an easy way for kids to catch fish. No casting or baiting up hooks - just reel when the rod bends ... need a calm day. A plus would be that you will likely run into a pod of dolphins and the kids generally get a kick out of that.


----------

